# Rd 1: Game 2: Knicks @ Heat (4/30 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, April 30, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo and the coaching staff did a great job coming up with that defensive scheme on Melo. Melo said after the game that they were not expecting them to front him the entire game. The Knicks will now adjust to that and we have to as well.

Dont know who will start in place of Shumpert but you'd think it would be Fields so I put him in there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Honestly not even considering the possibility of losing at home to this team. They may steal one at the garden.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo and the coaching staff did a great job coming up with that defensive scheme on Melo. Melo said after the game that they were not expecting them to front him the entire game. The Knicks will now adjust to that and we have to as well.
> 
> Dont know who will start in place of Shumpert but you'd think it would be Fields so I put him in there.


Honestly, what adjustment can they make? The most simple would be to flash someone into the high post who can go "high/low" when Melo wants that lob. I still think the best solution is to stop trying to throw that over the top lob, and run Melo off screens to get him the ball somewhere that he can attack. We made him work so hard just to catch the ball yesterday that his shot suffered, and usually he was catching the ball way outside the arc or catching the over the top pass and being doubled.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah it'll be interesting to see what they do, but Fields is definitely starting.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The only way they can hurt us is if melo passes the ball out of the double team (after he gets the high lob, usually a defender gets to him). If melo doesn't pass the ball out well to swing it to the open man, Knicks are ****ed. Spo exposed Melo.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I feel like after all those games that we lost after the all-star break was just us taking it easy. We definitely turn it on at playoffs. Our defense makes me horny.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Our defense makes me horny.


:dwill:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ßen said:


> :dwill:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

seriously, I was so happy to see how our guys play. The defense was amazing.

I truly hope they keep it up and that the role players keep knocking down their 3s!

If we keep playing like this every rounds, we get the chip for sure.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love that gif :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Our starting frontcourt makes me sick.

We'll limp to the Finals and act shocked when we play a good team. This is assuming Roy Hibbert doesn't punk us in the second.

Sorry guys, but that Thunder-Heat game in OKC absolutely killed all hope and optimism I have had about this franchise since 2008.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel like the SPurs will make it out of the West...and that terrifies me more than OKC.

San Antonio dont turn the ball over, and have no perceivable flaws.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> I feel like the SPurs will make it out of the West...and that terrifies me more than OKC.
> 
> San Antonio dont turn the ball over, and have no perceivable flaws.


Our versions of "Purity, grit, and toughness" are a two dollar Malaysian knock off of everything the Spurs do.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spurs are ridiculously deep, too. I found myself saying "wait, HE'S in the rotation too?!" several times today.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Spurs are ridiculously deep, too. I found myself saying "wait, HE'S in the rotation too?!" several times today.


Popovich played every single player on the roster sunday....Guy doesnt give a ****, not worried about anything. Im serious when I say his coaching is the best ive ever seen this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, yeah. Part of that was Splitter getting injured early (making way for Blair, who has gone from starter to out of the rotation despite being crazy-hyped since he proved you don't need ACL's in the NBA), and the other part was the fact that the game was decided early enough to empty the bench.

I do love Pop though. He's been the best coach in the league at least since Pat retired, maybe even before.

Question: who the hell is their backup PG, Manu? Every time I looked up Parker was in, and Mills didn't play til garbage time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ya'll need to jump aboard the new Heat postseason tradition.....pregame power hour.

By tip, you're even confident Spo will outcoach whomever is on the other sideline.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Well, yeah. Part of that was Splitter getting injured early (making way for Blair, who has gone from starter to out of the rotation despite being crazy-hyped since he proved you don't need ACL's in the NBA), and the other part was the fact that the game was decided early enough to empty the bench.
> 
> I do love Pop though. He's been the best coach in the league at least since Pat retired, maybe even before.
> 
> Question: who the hell is their backup PG, Manu? Every time I looked up Parker was in, and Mills didn't play til garbage time.


Gary Neal is their backup PG at the moment, allowing Manu and SJax to play the 2/3.

Mills would've been perfect here. Seriously, why didnt we sign him 

Aussie represent


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

good to see Bosh hit his 1st J


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice J off the glass from Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Haslem sucks ASS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never seen so many bad plays to start a game for one player. Jesus Haslem is terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great pass by Mario to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade

wade with 7 already


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is playing great!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Whoever sits in the lower bowl deserves to get punched in the face and have their tickets taken.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Whoever sits in the lower bowl deserves to get punched in the face and have their tickets taken.


Seriously. And its always the same seats as well that people are late to as well.

Tough i'll give some leeway tonight as its a little early start and its been pouring rain all day long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 2nd shot clock buzzer beater for the Knicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 fouls on Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the tough shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo with 9 shots already. Where will their offense come from when he gets rest?

Havent really seen him taking any different shots than he did in game 1. He's just making some of them right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why the hell did we switch LeBron off Melo? He was playing him well. Shattier guards him and gets two shots drilled in his face. Not to mention awful ball control on offense. Too many bad "subs" in right now (I still consider UD a sub.) I do like Joel playing, but not with this lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet lefty hook by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Melo gets worn out at some point because he is taking every shot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shattier can you stop getting raped by melo please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice hook by Battier earlier, but he is automatic offense for Carmelo right now. It'd be one thing if Anthony was just playing nasty offense right now, but Bane is letting him work him over pretty easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-24 after 1

Melo with 15 on 6-11

Wade with 11 on 5-6


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Though that was some pretty nasty Anthony on Anthony violence against poor Joel. :joel:

Carmelo should not have been that open though. Someone ****ed up. 

:battier:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have to make a run right now with Melo likely on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Melo has adjusted.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting line up. Miller/Jones at forward, Wade/Chalmers backourt, with Joel.

Hmm.

Turiaf around?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weak ass looseball call on Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 on 4 and we allow an alley-oop? 

:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Interesting line up. Miller/Jones at forward, Wade/Chalmers backourt, with Joel.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Turiaf around?


If by interesting you mean awful then I agree.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This Wade only lineup isn't working too well, though he did get Miller a great look on that last play.

Funny seeing him throw Bibby's shoe away when it fell off, followed by a "WTF man?" look from the Bibster.

Awful D is inexcusable though. Way too much sinking on that Novak 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, that was a fail.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller can't even man up with an open 3 after getting dunked on. What a chump.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN
> 
> Wade throws Bibby's shoe that had fallen off to sideline, taking him out of play. Then Heat give up dunk. Karma?


**** your shit Windhorst.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive rebounds are killing us this quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chandler is abusing us now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Bosh, who was fouled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, can we get a ****ing rebound?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade playing well, as expected with Shump out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really good interior ball movement for us tonight.

Chandler is currently dominating on the boards. I know Turiaf isn't a dominant rebounder by any means, but he was playing pretty well before the hamstring. I hope Spoelstra doesn't phase him out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks were +1 with Melo on the bench. That's when we need to go on runs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another offensive rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weak ass call by Crawford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take JJ out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ wtf....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing JR...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're really getting the short end of the stick on the opinion-based calls. That James Jones foul against Chandler for supposedly pushing him out of bounds was laughable. That JR Smith drive and layup was precipitated by a ridiculously dirty screen out near halfcourt right in front of the halfcourt official.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we have a Novak or Korver they're not missing those wiiiide open corner 3's Miller and Jones have missed. Then Jones let Smith easily create a look for himself. Useless right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal by Lebron leads to a nice hook by Wade.

Those wide open 3's that Mario, Mike and now JJ have missed are such momentum killers. If only we could get a couple of our 3pt shooters consistent for a stretch. Hasnt happened in months.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Our supposed 3 point shooters are trash. What a let down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time they score, JJ is around..


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Go Knicks!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy there for Amare.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

KingSpeed said:


> Go Knicks!


Felt like posting that on a Heat board?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel like Shattier makes more WIDE OPEN!!! threes than Jones and easily more than Miller (loser in that category).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hustle by Bane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You aint Reggie, Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:bosh1:!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs not particularly interested in calling fouls for the Heat right now. Obvious ones on Battier, LeBron, and Bosh were just ignored.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It looks like Bosh is giving it a lot extra against Amare. I know Amare is one of the guy who has clowned Bosh in the media before so Bosh probably remembers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Refs not particularly interested in calling fouls for the Heat right now. Obvious ones on Battier, LeBron, and Bosh were just ignored.


That's what I'm saying. And they called ticky tack fouls on Chalmers, Bosh, and James Jones. It's like the calls where they can use opinion they're feeling sorry for NY.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to go Boshie


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

No trolling. Go have fun rooting against the Heat in the playoff board game thread- w2b


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is the only thing keeping the Knicks in this one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Rebounding is the only thing keeping the Knicks in this one.


The refs are doing a pretty good job also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another offensive rebound, :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god Wade is so sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:
There you go


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, they don't call the foul we try to take. Figures.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the hell did we go with UD on that last defensive possession and not Joel? Makes no sense.

53-47 at the half

Nice end to the 2nd quarter. 

Gotta clean up the boards in the 2nd half.

Melo has 21, but on 18 shots. Hopefully he tires out in the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Am I crazy or does Mike Miller actually look like a legit defensive stopper against Melo? I don't think Melo has scored a basket on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow, they don't call the foul we try to take. Figures.


Is that why Lebron was mad?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating half, but we're still up.

Need to contain Melo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime Stats to Consider:

Knicks +11 in FGA
Knicks +8 in OREB
Knicks +9 in TREB
Knicks only +1 in TO
Heat +8 in FTA, +6 FTM
Heat +6 in AST (Knicks too much iso)
Even 2-7 for both teams behind the arc

Miami is up b/c Melo is leading the way with no help, and he's straight hogging (18 FGA). Amare is 2nd with 6 pts to Melo's 21. Miami has Wade 8/10 for 19, Bosh and LeBron both with 11 and shooting right around 50%. 

Heat took a pretty good punch from the Knicks/Melo, and they still up, despite not playing much better than "good".


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade's stats lol, 1 ast 1 reb 1 stl 1 blk 1 to 19 pts 8/10 fg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Finally scores to make up for his multiple mistakes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game sucks a bit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Chris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1 after the great block on Melo by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Ronny


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: :lebron: ooooh yeah!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

manbearpigggggg


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> lol Ronny


He's awesome.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game wouldn't be close if we weren't allowing bullshit on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> lol Ronny


:laugh: you gotta go on youtube and watch Lebron's highlights from game 1, just to see the Ronny bench reactions


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Reggie Miller said Lebron isn't the scorer that Carmelo is...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> He's awesome.


Wanna see that batshit nutty energy in the game though. Release the RONY!

:turiaf: :spo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's missed all 3 and 1 freethrows.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice garbage Baron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bullshit shot Baron Davis just hit.

That's the 4th heave at the end of a shot clock that the Knicks have hit today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitty FT shooting not helping at all in letting them hang around. Davis has hit two ridiculous, good D, end of shotclock 3s now. Come on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What a bullshit shot Baron Davis just hit.
> 
> *That's the 4th heave at the end of a shot clock that the Knicks have hit today.*


Yeah, forgot about Fields' and whatever the other was. Smith? Melo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah, forgot about Fields' and whatever the other was. Smith? Melo?


Melo on the 1st shot of the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate how we always go away from Wade in the second half. Always. For a time he was the leading scorer in the league in the first half yet he only averaged 22 a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron is hurting us from the line


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron can't make fts today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller specialty. Crowd about to erupt so he missed


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Playing with Haslem is like playing 4v5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Finally, we hit an open 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, where was the foul?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, where was the foul?


This officiating has been a complete disgrace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1!

What ball movement


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHAHAH SPO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron still with 'X V I' on the mouthpiece, so my countdown theory is incorrect. I didn't really like the win countdown thing anyway.

A lot of soft fouls being called for the Knicks. Wish I had Sun Sports, because TNT didn't replay that LeBron block that the crowd went crazy over the replay of. Looked like an awful call live.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MVP MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-49 after 3

Another nice end to the quarter.

Like the beginning of the 2nd, Melo will get his rest here. The Knicks were +1 in those minutes. Cant let that happen here. Gotta go on a run while he rests.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's so bizarre to me that Melo has so many apologists. Reggie gives him a pass for being bad in the playoffs because it was against Boston? Wade and LeBron have gone up against Detroits and Bostons and other top defenses their whole careers. You can't say Melo is a better scorer than LeBron and make excuses for Melo because the stats don't show it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> A lot of soft fouls being called for the Knicks. Wish I had Sun Sports, because TNT didn't replay that LeBron block that the crowd went crazy over the replay of. Looked like an awful call live.


Watching it on Sun Sports. Looked clean.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many offensive rebounds for them, but other than that, doing OK.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> It's so bizarre to me that Melo has so many apologists. Reggie gives him a pass for being bad in the playoffs because it was against Boston? Wade and LeBron have gone up against Detroits and Bostons and other top defenses their whole careers. You can't say Melo is a better scorer than LeBron and make excuses for Melo because the stats don't show it.


Reggie is obviously a clown, no one should take anything he says seriously, like ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo still out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look how fast Wade closed out on Novak. That was missing all year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel: :joel: :joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:

JoREL swag


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot by Wade, especially with Novak on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice again, Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is hot right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

noooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went for the highlight. That's a huge turnaround.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade SMH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane...

Even Pat wanted to explode on that one. Cockteasin'.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've just gone 2 hands for safety Dwyane. Retarded.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was a great dish from Mario too...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, that missed dunk was huge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane really looked 30 on that one. Ahhh.

Gotta see a replay of that Amare block call. Shane was definitely more than in time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rio has played really well but I have a feeling he's getting yanked here for LeBron so Spo can go with his no PG lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Offensive lull here with a couple Bosh missed Js and LeBron's. Wouldn't mind seeing Dwyane take a shot at getting something going. Would prefer if we keep with the active ball movement though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Couple more buckets and we got this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wanna see Wade in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess not now as Wade's taking a rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont take foot off the pedal...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was Melo doing there? Dumb foul. Now has 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

What ball movement!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Battierrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This could easily be another 30-pointer if it weren't for some bulll-shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with 26 assists on 36 field goals. Great number.

Knicks with 13 assists on 34 field goals. They have hit a ton of contested, 1 on 1 shots tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gaaam.

2-0 baby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the amount of 1 on 1 shots the Knicks hit to end this game.

Heat win 104-94

Wade, Lebron and Bosh were real good tonight.

Miller and Battier with 11 a piece. And Mario came through big in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daggers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout Battier and Miller too? Thats what I want to see.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yay. Closer than it should've been, but a lot of good things on offense. Norris hit a jumper!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, added Mike and Shane as well. A combined 6-10 from 3. That's what we need from them.

Loved hearing Spo, Wade and Lebron talking yesterday about how they wanted Mike to shoot 10 3's in game 1 and for Battier as well to not hesitate and shoot 3's.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, added Mike and Shane as well. A combined 6-10 from 3. That's what we need from them.
> 
> Loved hearing Spo, Wade and Lebron talking yesterday about how they wanted Mike to shoot 10 3's in game 1 and for Battier as well to not hesitate and shoot 3's.


That's how it was early in the season. I pray we're back to our early season ways.

This game should have been a lot easier as Jace said, but the team is playing much better. Curious how that doofus Spike Lee has been absent.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I think that's about the best game the Knicks can play seeing as how they suck at defense as it is. Unless we have a really porous game this should be a sweep.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Between having Melo, Amare, and Smith, and on top of that having Chandler dominate inside and Baron Davis go all-Biddy on us, how the hell does Kenny Smith say NY's problem is they don't have enough weapons (alluding to Lin being out, of course)? Crazy talk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just in case no one remembers, NBA.com shows all the post game press conferences. Here's the link.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Well, I think that's about the best game the Knicks can play seeing as how they suck at defense as it is. Unless we have a really porous game this should be a sweep.


I think it gives us a slight mental edge that we beat them in NY last meeting, but we've all seen people look foolish for calling series after 2 games. Let's see how we play in New York.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You're the man, totally forgot about that. Didnt need it on Sat because of NBATV, but theyre showing a game tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just in case no one remembers, NBA.com shows all the post game press conferences. Here's the link.


Thanks. Totally slipped my mind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've been a much better home team than road, so lets see which team shows up in NYC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, Amare apparently cut his hand after the game and doctors and paramedics are working on it at the moment. Mike Woodson is keeping hush about it.



> Marc J. Spears ‏ @SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> Knicks forward Amar'e Stoudemire cut his hand after punching hard surface in lockeroom, sources tell @YahooSports.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What in the world Amare? Its two games. I understood when Dirk kicked the bike, but wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently Carmelo tried to punch a wall, too, but missed. I guess Bane wasn't guarding him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ i lold.

Way to go Amare :laugh: :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Marc J. Spears ‏ @SpearsNBAYahoo Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Knicks forward Amar'e Stoudemire punched the glass area that enclosed a fire extinguisher, a source tells @YahooSports.


I doubt he purposely punched a fire extinguisher. No one is that stupid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Call it odd taste, but I'd much rather tap Juwan's wife (left) than LeBron's fiance (right). Lucky old man.

EDIT: Not all the way left. Those are Trayvon Martin's parents positions 1 and 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I doubt he purposely punched a fire extinguisher. No one is that stupid.


To Amare's credit, it was the first time this series that Amare hit the glass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, and I'm not making up the Melo part.



> Beastly Boulevard ‏ @beastlyBLVD
> 
> Carmelo Anthony also tried to punch Heat lockeroom wall, but missed. Source said


EDIT: Just realized he was joking. Would be hard to miss a wall. Hah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe now he's going to sue Miami? That's the only way he beats us in a court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This nba.com live feed is a trip. Ira is on the phone with an editor of his, going off because someone guy changed the headline pic on his story on sunsentinel.com :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Maybe now he's going to sue Miami? That's the only way he beats us in a court.





> PTI ‏ @PTI Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> To his credit, Amare was attacking the glass.


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This nba.com live feed is a trip. Ira is on the phone with an editor of his, going off because someone guy changed the headline pic on his story on sunsentinel.com :laugh:


Damn, sad I missed this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, it sounds like its utter chaos outside the Knicks lockerroom still. They're not letting anyone in or even walk by the lockerroom to leave or enter the court area.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's on the phone again and brought it up again :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah shit, I was listening to Zaslow during the downtime. Had the conference room going in the background, couldn't hear it. That sounds priceless. Did he really sound pissed? He never struck me as a picture guy. :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't hear him, is he in the picture? Don't see him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why isn't LeBron speaking while we wait on the NY pandemonium to end?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK here's Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That one nasally reporter is begging for a quote for his paragraph about Wade taking advantage of Shumpert out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope, Ira wasnt in the picture. Just heard him on the phone.


Jace said:


> Why isn't LeBron speaking while we wait on the NY pandemonium to end?


Lebron was interviewed in the locker room. He knew about it already because of twitter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at Ira being a diva. Wish I was watching this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That one nasally reporter is begging for a quote for his paragraph about Wade taking advantage of Shumpert out.


That guy sounds like Ethan on helium.


Look at Wade, matching his shirt and tie with the pink tape on his finger :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Frank Isola ‏ @FisolaNYDN
> 
> There is blood all over the carpet in the locker room
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That one nasally reporter is begging for a quote for his paragraph about Wade taking advantage of Shumpert out.


RIGHT? He got shot down by Spo and asked Wade in two different ways about it. You failed. Write a new story.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amare punched it with his *left *hand. He _tried _to be smart.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Damn.


Wow, heavily taped? arm in sling?

Sounds like his year is done. What an embarassing way to let your team down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

when asked about it, Tyson Chandler said he wont talk about it, just that he has a laceration and will probably be out. Didnt clarify whether he meant out for a game or out for a series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You just can't even fictionalize the stuff that comes out of the playoffs. God I love this time of year. As a basketball fan this is the best time of year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting. So I guess they go small with Melo at the 4.

Do we continue to start Haslem then?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Shandel Richardson
> For the second straight year, LeBron James causes a stir because of the mouth guard he wore during game. Last year it was the fangs on the Halloween. This time, it's the letters "XVI," referring to 16 playoff victories: "Like I said, it's inspiration."


So its not a countdown, but just inspiration that it takes 16 victories to win the title.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe we should start calling Bron "Maximus".


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is one of the few situations in sports where both teams parrot the same phrase: "Home team only held serve. Not a series until you head back to the other city."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> You just can't even fictionalize the stuff that comes out of the playoffs. God I love this time of year. As a basketball fan this is the best time of year.


Right? Because of the way the Heat played post all-star break, this is the least pumped I've been for the start of the playoffs. However, watching all the games over the weekend got me back where I should be. The playoffs are what make the NBA ****-awesome.

Gotta voice a complaint: Come on Spo. The Juwan thing is cute, but dressing his worthless ass instead of Terrell is silly. On that note, hilarious how different Curry's pre-perception of the situation would've been had he been told in the preseason that the Heat would be facing the Knicks in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa. JayZ going black/white with the Brooklyn Nets. I like it. ESPN just failedly called them the only team in the NBA to wear black and white. I guess the Spurs went back to the ABA. Don't give me that "silver" shit. The Nets logo has grey too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Maybe we should start calling Bron "Maximus".


He has the words "What we do in life...Echoes in eternity" tattooed spanning both arms, and its also written on his shoes from last year. Its a quote from Gladiator, his favorite movie. His youngest son is named Bryce Maximus. Dwyane's favorite is Coming to America. Doesn't surprise me on either account.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Fire Extinguisher ‏ @AAAExtinguisher Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Come at me, bro @amareisreal


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahaha that is gold.

Lebron should get a tattoo of 'are you not entertained?'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Fire Extinguisher ‏ @AAAExtinguisher
> 
> Where's my apology? RT @Amareisreal I am so mad at myself right now, I want to apologize to the fans and my team, not proud of my actions


:rotf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Classic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LOLAmare


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love the ball movement on this possession 







Amare was busy punching glass at this time, while Heat players are doing this...










:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another funny gif










:laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotta love the ball movement on this possession



Straight pureness! Loved it!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade looked pretty old in this game with that dunk and mimicking that step back 3 that Lebron usually does at the end of the quarters...but Wade airballed hard, other than that he was pretty good. Everyone actually was pretty good. Wish Bosh could rebound though. Mike and Shane were awesome.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, it was a bad shot. You don't have to be old to airball a horrible heave. Every great player shoots a few in a season.

Per the slowmotion replay, Dwyane got up more than high enough on that dunk, he just lost it right before it went down.



> @Al_IannazzoneAmare is seeing a hand specialist right now. He won't play in Game 3 and a return this series is doubtful.


"Hand specialist" makes me wonder if A) He did ligament or vascular damage to the hand. We haven't been told where the cut specifically is, and that could determine how bad this thing is. Or, B) He also broke a bone while hitting the extinguisher, hence the cast and sling.

Got the feeling he was out already, but apparently the Knicks are about to announce something along these lines.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Imagine if it is a career ending injury!?

That would be f'd up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


>


hahahahahahahhaha

priceless!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Imagine if it is a career ending injury!?
> 
> That would be f'd up.


Only thing that would be ****ed up is if we don't bill him for the carpet and glass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Office Space one is fantastic.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> The Office Space one is fantastic.


THankyou


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Frank Isola ‏ @FisolaNYDN
> 
> Good news for Amar'e: no ligament or tendon damage in his left hand, according to Knicks source. Out for Game 3 and likely series


Good news for him long term.

Heat beat writers have been pumping out stats showing how much better the Knicks are without Amare. They can definitely be more dangerous with Melo exclusively playing the four, but Stoudemire tends to play well against us. Hard to say. We'll see thurs. Hopefully our guys come out focused, its a really important game for defining the series.

Kinda weird that the next three games (third if necessary) come with two days rest prior. More rest than the Heat have seen in between games in awhile.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Good news for him long term.
> 
> Heat beat writers have been pumping out stats showing how much better the Knicks are without Amare. They can definitely be more dangerous with Melo exclusively playing the four, but Stoudemire tends to play well against us. Hard to say. We'll see thurs. Hopefully our guys come out focused, its a really important game for defining the series.
> 
> Kinda weird that the next three games (third if necessary) come with two days rest prior. More rest than the Heat have seen in between games in awhile.


Gotta love regular season stats. Includes games against teams like the Bobcats and Washington. The playoffs are a completely different beast.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basically what I was thinking. Also, more specifically, not against us. We're just that much better defensively with less iso players to zone in on.



> Howard Beck ‏ @HowardBeckNYT
> 
> Just landed back in NYC. Stoudemire met w/hand specialist. No serious damage, *but he's done for series, according to person w/info.*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Ira Winderman ‏ @IraHeatBeat
> 
> Update: Amare was seen by a hand specialist Tuesday in New York at the Hospital for Special Surgery. The surgeon repaired a small muscle.


Whoa. I don't get how he even got cut. The glass on the metal fire extinguisher casing is really small. His hand couldn't have gone through. Windhorst claims he heard it was 15 stitches. That's absurd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Probably shattered it and got a piece of glass stuck on his hand.

Gonna make the next game thread right now..


----------

